# Nice little Digital Depth Indicator



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

$16.96!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks, Gary- going to get one of these!!

Lew


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Shoot, anothe thing a really NEEED! <g>
Could have used it this week to set the depth of some recesses I was making for bench dogs.

p.s. when I'm president I will invoke a law that all digital measuring tools have an auto shut off after 2 minutes.

Bob


----------



## yworkcb (Jan 15, 2010)

Gary,Is that the complete code since I got non valid code message ? Thanks


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Looks good

Thanks


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

It's tempting all right… I have to control myself…


----------



## yworkcb (Jan 15, 2010)

my bad -I had the wrong product


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Bob #2 - I forgot to mention that it does shut itself off after 5 minutes of inactivity.


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

That looks like a pretty cool tool. So it has an inch of stroke? I don't see where it says its range…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Just ordered it, Gary! The only thing I didn't care for was the $10.06 shipping!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

jm82435 - Actually there's a little more than 1" so like I said you can use it also as a digital/dial indicator. Mine has 1.0565 of travel, plus you can push it up inside the base for a little bit more.

Lew - My shipping was $6.12 but I also had to pay tax. It would have cost me more to drive to Dallas (about 100 Miles)
to pick it up.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thaks Gary, I am a sucker too!! Especially for something that handy


----------



## araldite (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the code. I picked up something else I wanted and got the 15% discount.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I can't seem to find the range of measurement. Any ideas?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

TopamaxSurvivor - Read my last comment.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Hmmm ) missed that, thx


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Just to resurrect a very interesting tool…

*Yes, and they still have them!!*


----------

